# IRS; Obama's domestic army now?



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/lim...the-irs-has-just-become-obamas-domestic-army/

*Will the IRS now be Obama's "domestic army" after the healthcare ruling?*


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

The Fed has been doing an end run around states rights using $$ and taxes for a good long time now.


----------

